# MWSF Official Thread



## tree (Dec 16, 2003)

Now it is the start to support Steve Jobs like I did by buying an iBook and bought the latest edition of macfan(means supporter).


----------



## fryke (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes. Let's put some candles on that message, light them up and sing some chrismassy-songs...

Btw.: This thread is now going to be stickied until MWSF 2004.


----------



## pds (Dec 16, 2003)

Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way
oh how much - I'd love to have - a new G5 todaaay!


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay, so who's going?  And which days?


----------



## uoba (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm glad Xmas and New Year are in the way as a distraction!  Couldn't bear waiting all those weeks!


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 18, 2003)

2.6ghz G5s!  2.6ghz G5s!  2.6ghz G5s!

(no, I don't know something the rest of you don't, I'm just chanting hopefully)


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 18, 2003)

Reports I've read have said that if the G5s ARE updated, they'll probably only hit 2.4ghz.  Then again, the 2.6ghz PPC 970 has apparently been in production for a while, and Apple DID suprise us with the 2ghz G5, so who knows?

It would really help me to have a 30% speed boost...


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL, Apple surprised us with the G5 in the first place.  Having a dual 2 Ghz model was just icing on the cake.

So, I ask again: who's going?


----------



## fryke (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm not going... But the G5 was not, well, a real surprise... We knew of the IBM chip well in advance - and it would have been dumb of Apple not to make use of it. The _only_ surprise was that IBM could deliver more than the anticipated 1.8 GHz.


----------



## tree (Dec 21, 2003)

Are you going?


----------



## tadvorak1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes, I will be there... in line for the Keynote at 4:30 in the morning. Anyone else?


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Everything but the Exhibit Hall is way too expensive for me.  That's the only thing I'll be going to if I end up going.


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 24, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> LOL, Apple surprised us with the G5 in the first place.  Having a dual 2 Ghz model was just icing on the cake.



Surprised who?  We'd been talking about it for 6 months.  At the end it was mostly confirmed, and there would have been rioting and looting at the ADC if they hadn't announced SOMETHING like it =)

Now the cheese grater case, THAT was a surprise.


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 24, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Everything but the Exhibit Hall is way too expensive for me.  That's the only thing I'll be going to if I end up going.



Ah, you need to be associated with "the industry", then they usually give out passes to the others for major discounts or free =)


----------



## larry98765 (Dec 24, 2003)

I'll be there. Not sure which days.


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> Ah, you need to be associated with "the industry", then they usually give out passes to the others for major discounts or free =)


 Yeah, an 18-year-old college student breaking into the computer industry and changing the shape of the computer world forever, leading to free passes to every expo from now until the end of time... I'll let you know when it happens, hm?


----------



## chevy (Dec 25, 2003)

My suggestions....
 There is a reasonable rumor of lower-end, miniature iPod
 One could imagine an iPod with BlueTooth ??
 Better would be an iPod with WiFi and iChat
 Even better an iPod with WiFi, iChat and iSight !
 A wireless screen series (with compression software in the Mac, WiFi for communication at 56 MBs and decompression in the screen).
 viTunes supporting video clips
 viTunes supporting movies !!! (automatic ripping of DVDs into -encoded- DIVX, DIVX download from iTMS)
 iPod compatible with viTunes
 more screens
 faster machines
 much faster machines
 CPU farm !
 cube based iMac
 the end of the eMac, replaced by a lowest end iMac
 half-12" screen PB (same width, half height)
 the new AppleWorks (with a new name, and cooperative applications instead of integrated application)
 a faster iPhoto with better keyword management (like "group" in iTunes)

That's all for the moment...


----------



## georgelien (Dec 25, 2003)

An iPod with BlueTooth is--an iPod--too slow.

BlueTooth is like USB 1.0 for wireless.

A wireless iPod needs a 802.11g, aka Aiport Extreme, compatible wireless connection.

It would be neat if any Mac compatible with Airport Extreme, for examples, current line of PowerBook G4, could talking directly with such iPods.

A good start.  Let's just hope someone important from Apple know about this idea.

Best Regards,
George Lien


----------



## fryke (Dec 25, 2003)

55 Mbps (AirPort Extreme) instead of 400 Mbps FireWire? It's still much too slow. WiFi (11 Mbps) would be enough, though, for streaming sound wirelessly. (Bluetooth, however, is too slow for that, really.)


----------



## Arden (Dec 25, 2003)

Chevy's suggestions....
 There is a reasonable rumor of lower-end, miniature iPod _What would it do, pick up radio transmissions?_
 One could imagine an iPod with BlueTooth ?? _I could imagine dying of old age waiting for it to finish synchronizing. _
 Better would be an iPod with WiFi and iChat _Portable video phones... nice_
 Even better an iPod with WiFi, iChat and iSight ! _Portable video phones with an awesome picture... even better_
 A wireless screen series (with compression software in the Mac, WiFi for communication at 56 MBs and decompression in the screen). _Okay... _
 viTunes supporting video clips _I think they'd call it something else besides xx*Tunes*, considering it wouldn't be a music player but a movie player.  Wait, they already have somethingit's called Quicktime!_
 viTunes supporting movies !!! (automatic ripping of DVDs into -encoded- DIVX, DIVX download from iTMS) _See above._
 iPod compatible with viTunes _Maybe, but Apple doesn't want the iPod to be much more than a *music* player.  Sure, it's got calendars and stuff, but it's mostly a music player._
 more screens _That would be cool... brushed-aluminum flat screens._
 faster machines _Undoubtedly._
 much faster machines _One can only hope._
 CPU farm ! _Hello Pixar!_
 cube based iMac _I don't know, the last cube they made didn't do very well._
 the end of the eMac, replaced by a lowest end iMac _Would it have a flat screen as well?_
 half-12" screen PB (same width, half height) _Um, why?_
 the new AppleWorks (with a new name, and cooperative applications instead of integrated application) _Yes... the Office killer.  Let's pray._
 a faster iPhoto with better keyword management (like "group" in iTunes) _That would be cool... "Playlists" of photos, perhaps?_


----------



## Surronded (Dec 29, 2003)

How about the iBook?? Any update?


----------



## Arden (Dec 29, 2003)

We don't know yet...

Apple only just updated the iBook, so one might think that they're not going to do anything with it for a while (like they did with the 15" TiBook), but they have upped things in the past just before introducing something new.  Although something as big as making the iBook a G4 probably will last a while before Apple announces a G5 iBook, or some such other something.  (Ah, ambiguity. )


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 29, 2003)

Unlikely they'll update the iBook just yet.

They still talk about the 'New G4 iBooks' on the front page of at least the Aussie site. Usually when they update, the Australian site won't have front page ads for the product for at least 2 months before an update.

More likely iMac processor speed bump, G5 speed bump, possibly AirPort Extreme with a higher encyption, or range, maybe the release of a new iApp, though I don't know what else they could design... but they've surprised us many times before.


----------



## iMan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm going to go, don't know what day and only to exhibition hall, anything els is too expensive.
I just got an iSight for xmas, but wouldn't it be nice if it was wireless over bluetooth? I have it on my powerbook and I only have one firewire 400 port so if I want to plug in my new iPod (also a xmas gift) I have to disconnect my iSight. I guess i could get a firewire 800 to 400 adaptor.

Viktor


----------



## Arden (Dec 30, 2003)

No, iSight would suck if it were wireless over Bluetooth.  It needs a 600 Mhz G3 with Firewire or better to generate the kind of image quality that it does.  If it connected with Bluetooth, the picture would be the size of our avatars.

You should get that Firewire hub that's shaped like Godzilla.  That thing is cool, and you can make people laugh when they see it.


----------



## malexgreen (Dec 30, 2003)

chevy said:
			
		

> My suggestions....



*Quicktime Movie Store* - you can either rent or buy movies in DVD quality or at various levels of quality for those with low bandwidth. This would boost purchases of high end Macs and broadband connections. This would be something available only to those who upgrade to Quicktime Pro, so this would spur more upgraders to Quicktime Pro. With the same owner rights as the ITMS, including being able to burn your movies to DVD-R discs (more Superdrive sales).

*Built in GPRS/EDGE cellular data modem in Power Macs* Another technology accelerator: This would accelerate the upgrade cell phone networks to EDGE and be a nice feature for mobile business users. However you can do this now with a bluetooth phone and a Mac with either bluetooth built-in or with the USB bluetooth add-on.

*Enterprise XServe* - An XServe with Power3 or Power4 chips (4 and 8 way).  Also a XServe blade server using low power G5's, if they are not already capable of fitting within a blade form factor.

* Applie iOffice with integrated Inkwell* - To beat MS Office this would have to seamlessly integrate with iLife and Quicktime and be fully interoperable with MS Office (including full MS Exchanger Server). Also will have to enable using Inkwell for tablet applications.  Also they should push Inkwell to Adobe, Macormedia, and other CAD, graphics, and art oriented ISV's as an alternative to Windows XP Tablet PC Ink technology.


----------



## bobw (Dec 30, 2003)

Free pass for MacWorld;

http://eshop.macsales.com/Macworld/


----------



## fryke (Dec 30, 2003)

QT Movie Store - Not in 2004, I'd say...
GPRS/EDGE in PowerMacs - You might mean PowerBOOKS, rather, as I don't need mobile internet in a stationary desktop machine. For PowerBooks: I don't think so.
Xserve Power3/Power4 - Don't see that, either. Let's have a G5 or two in there, first. And get some market share...
iOffice/Inkwell etc. - I see a wordprocessor. I see Apple moving forward slowly there. Promoting Inkwell to Adobe, Macromedia etc.? I don't see that - and it already works. You can enter text in TextEdit via Inkwell, btw.


----------



## malexgreen (Dec 30, 2003)

fryke said:
			
		

> QT Movie Store - Not in 2004, I'd say...


I think this would be a nice high end feature for people with cable modems and big harddrives, or at least for those with the money to purchase such things. I think it's doable now.



			
				fryke said:
			
		

> GPRS/EDGE in PowerMacs - You might mean PowerBOOKS, rather, as I don't need mobile internet in a stationary desktop machine. For PowerBooks: I don't think so.



What if you lived in "Po-dunk", Montana or the Sudan or some other underdeveloped region of the world where a cable or phone line is not as prelevant as a cell phone hook up? That's where that technology would be helpful. If not GPRS/EDGE then WiMax.



			
				fryke said:
			
		

> Xserve Power3/Power4 - Don't see that, either. Let's have a G5 or two in there, first. And get some market share...



If not an enterprise server, then they should come out with blade servers with the G5, heck IBM has.



			
				fryke said:
			
		

> iOffice/Inkwell etc. - I see a wordprocessor. I see Apple moving forward slowly there. Promoting Inkwell to Adobe, Macromedia etc.? I don't see that - and it already works. You can enter text in TextEdit via Inkwell, btw.



Being able to import your Inkwell data as a TIFF image is not the same technology as the Tablet PC Ink technology. I think Apple should make Inkwell the Tablet PC killer technology that it could be, esp if it integrates well with multimedia production applications, which at this point Tablet PC Ink does not. I see this as a easy thing to do for Apple given their ISV relationships with Adobe, Macromedia and other graphics/multimedia and CAD software companies. If they further integrate Inkwell with Keynote this year, that would be nice.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 30, 2003)

QT movie store may be doable now, but that doesn't mean its marketable now. The cost of supporting it at this stage would far outweigh any revenue to be made. However, that said, Apple has often tried to be the first with a new technology even when they know its not profitable, simply so they can have the market.

XServe: A G5 X-Serve sounds like a reasonable next step. I doubt we'll see blades, though, because Apple's philosophy is strongly against making products that require special, expert handling. The X-Serve is a set and forget machine that any halfway competent network administrator could set up, even without server hardware experience. I think they'll keep it that way.

As for iOffice, this seems like a realistic possibility. Of course, we'll have to wait for the "just one more thing" eh?


----------



## iMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Arden, my brother got one it's cool but I need some thing more functional on my over crowded desk. As for wireless iSight, that is true bluetooth is to slow but it would work over airport extreme.

Are we going to meet-up at the expo?

Viktor


----------



## iMan (Dec 30, 2003)

oh, thanks bobw for the free pass link..

Viktor


----------



## mdnky (Dec 30, 2003)

malexgreen said:
			
		

> *Enterprise XServe* - An XServe with Power3 or Power4 chips (4 and 8 way).  Also a XServe blade server using low power G5's, if they are not already capable of fitting within a blade form factor.



IBM is (and has been for months now) using 1.6ghz PPC970 chips in it's own blade servers (dual at that) so it's very possible.

My thoughts (possibilities):

* G5 XServes (or speed bumps at least for the G4, been too long)
* iMac speed bumps
* G5 PowerMac speed bumps
* Redesign on iPod (maybe not now, but a future thing for sure...with a easily replaceable battery <G>)


----------



## Arden (Dec 30, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> Free pass for MacWorld;
> 
> http://eshop.macsales.com/Macworld/


 Well, now I have to go.  Thanks for the link.   What are we supposed to do with it, though?  Print it out and hand it to them when we show up at the door?  Register online with a certain code?

iMan, we can meet up if you go on Friday... that's the only day I don't have school.


----------



## fryke (Dec 30, 2003)

The G5 blades from IBM have been _announced_. They're not in the market 'for months now', btw.


----------



## iMan (Dec 31, 2003)

arden, I think I'm off that friday.. we'll see if anyone else want to meet up!

Viktor


----------



## mdnky (Dec 31, 2003)

They were announced back around October, and have been orderable since November.

I've been in contact with a sales rep at IBM since then (had I ordered them then, they'd been here in mid December) pending a decision on the technology front at the office, as to purchasing two of them for a d-base/mining project we're working on.  As soon as we decide which systems (software) to use, we're goning to buy the hardware.  Seems like recent news says we're going with Sybase or Oracle (thank god it isn't M$), so I'm pretty well set on the JS20 unless Apple 'makes magic' with the XServe and a G5.


----------



## bobw (Dec 31, 2003)

Print the pass and show at the door.


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 31, 2003)

> I think this would be a nice high end feature for people with cable modems and big harddrives, or at least for those with the money to purchase such things. I think it's doable now.


  I highly doubt this would happen Steve Jobs said in a Rolling Stone Article (i believe) that downloading movies now does not offer instant gratification like .mp3's do ...sorry aac's (that doesnt sound as cool)


----------



## senne (Jan 1, 2004)

i'm not going (of course not.. Belgium you know..)

But of course i will keep MacOSX.com users who aren't able to watch the stream updated about new products, just like i did with the previous Keynote!


----------



## kidd0 (Jan 1, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, an 18-year-old college student breaking into the computer industry and changing the shape of the computer world forever, leading to free passes to every expo from now until the end of time... I'll let you know when it happens, hm?


I'm 13 and I have press badges to goto Macworld because of my mac discussion forums


----------



## symphonix (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, whoever heard of a teenage college student changing the shape of the computer world forever? Except perhaps for Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak, Bill Gates ...


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Print the pass and show at the door.


Sweet!  I'm definitely there in that case.  Maybe I'll wear my camo pants so everyone will recognize me. 


			
				kidd0 said:
			
		

> I'm 13 and I have press badges to goto Macworld because of my mac discussion forums


Which part of the show?  A discussion board isn't the same as inventing something like the Apple II.


			
				symphonix said:
			
		

> Yeah, whoever heard of a teenage college student changing the shape of the computer world forever? Except perhaps for Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak, Bill Gates ...


Alright, already!    Then when I invent the Next Big Thing I'll tell you.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 2, 2004)

i tried using the priority code given by OWC and for early bird registration (online) it says its free, but since we are registering from Dec. 9 - Jan 4 its $20. @#$%^
how are you sure that they will give it to you for free if you just present OWC's pdf printed out?


----------



## bobw (Jan 2, 2004)

Read the pass you printed. 

*or bring this card on site to register for FREE Exhibit Hall admission.*


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Chevy's suggestions....
> 
> half-12" screen PB (same width, half height) _Um, why?_
> [/i]



Because they will sell tons of it in Japan, and to any frequent traveler. That's big enough to edit text and email, not big enough to be a problem in a plane.


----------



## Pippin (Jan 2, 2004)

You got to stop talking about apple phones and iPods with video and with wireless iSight.. Cause no offence.. but its just shit. Thats not what Apple needs just now, they may be better off then they were, but they still cant afford many mistakes by releasing products that are not guaranteed to sell. 
What I think is that they need the basics and of what we are pretty sure is going to happen; 
Faster G5 - At least 2.4ghz.
They are updating the whole iLife range.
Small iPods are coming out.

Ok thats what we generally know is going to happen. And remember that this Mw is support to be Music centric.

What might becoming or becoming soon;

X-Serve with G5, cause the ones available are now pretty dated.
Tablet/notebook - There have been lots of info about this one, even large companies saying that they are stocking apple with the parts.
iOffice - Or something to that effect. We know they are working on something like this, but what its going to be like? Or when it will come out? You tell me. 
The eMac may be replaced with something else - cause its shit.
Apple may be producing something with 802.15.3 WiFi, that can broadcast DVD quality video with in 10 Metres, its used to link TV and DVD together, a big bonus in the digital Hub.

As for stuff like PowerBooks with built in iSight, or iPhones forget that shit. Cause its just annoying.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 2, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Read the pass you printed.
> 
> *or bring this card on site to register for FREE Exhibit Hall admission.*



 ::angel:: sorry


----------



## dave17lax (Jan 2, 2004)

I think the eMac may need an upgrade, but it's not poop! My girlfriend's sister only has a mac because she got an eMac. Her parents wouldn't spend more than a grand so she had to settle for one, but a 1 ghz g4 will serve her well until she's old enough to buy whatever she wants. Not sexy, but you can get most anything done, burn cds, etc.


PS I was only quoting Pippin!!


----------



## Alex (Jan 3, 2004)

Do we really need to say naughty words =) ?

Anyone who is going to MacWorld Please click..... There -> http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40037

We need us some help dontcha know!


----------



## cpalka (Jan 4, 2004)

Any one hoing to MWSF know if they are going to stream the keynote in an adjacent hall. They did something similiar in New York a few yers back. I don't want to attend the keynote but I will be at the show and would like to watch it from Moscone Center.

THX

Cory


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, I've decided to go either Wednesday, Thursday or Friday (I can go any day since school doesn't start until 1/12 ).  At this point I'm looking at Thursday because my friend should be free that day, and he can join me.

I'll see if I can borrow a Coolpix 4300 and take some pictures.


----------



## Alex (Jan 5, 2004)

If you do, send them ova this way, we'll post them on the site!


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 5, 2004)

Has anyone heard that there will be an upgrade to Airport?

I heard Airport2 (108 Mbps)


----------



## madchemist (Jan 5, 2004)

I just want a new cheap ipod.


----------



## sinnwell (Jan 5, 2004)

Flash iPods would be sweet, too bad most of the rumormills still have the iPod update predicted at the 1" or 1.8" HDs.


----------



## Cat (Jan 5, 2004)

> Flash iPods would be sweet


 Flash iPods would be expensive: much more expensive in fact than HD-based ones ...


----------



## daedbird (Jan 5, 2004)

sounds pretty sweet


----------



## breuklen (Jan 5, 2004)

Cat already said it, Flash is too expensive. And there are 2" HDs out there. So I believe the miniature iPod will materialize.

 So will iOffice (updated, improved AppleWorks) and of course, speed bumps for most lines. Let's hope the eMac dies too.


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2004)

1". 2" would be bigger than the currently used 1.8" HDs. ;-)

The eMac dies? I hope not, that's a sweet entry-level computer. _If_ it should die, let's hope it's replaced by something even more affordable. Like... A headless eMac and a cheap display to go with it. But I'm not _that_ interested in consumer Mac news.


----------



## breuklen (Jan 5, 2004)

Read on another site (or was told? can't remember now) that the 2" HD would be housed in a new case, making the mini-iPod smaller with less capacity.

 The eMac is ugly and appears outdated compared to the FP iMac line. There probably won't be a new consumer Mac announcement at MWSF. But since I want to get one for my nieces, I can hope.


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

Why is everyone hating the eMac?  It's a great computer, and it looks better than the original iMac.  It even performed a little better than the G4 iMac in Macworld's reviews.


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, I guess that's a matter of taste, Arden, and sadly you don't have any. ;-) (j/k) ... I'd say the eMac is "nice enough" for an affordable Mac, but not really for an Apple product. I'd rather see Apple make an iMac with an even smaller screen (i.e. getting rid of the CRT in the eMac). A really compact one. Look at the space an iBook needs, then translate that in a really compact new eMac.


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 5, 2004)

I like the eMac, I'd just really love to see it at about $600.  It'd be easier to convince a whole series of people I know to upgrade then...


----------



## georgelien (Jan 5, 2004)

sinnwell said:
			
		

> Flash iPods would be sweet, too bad most of the rumormills still have the iPod update predicted at the 1" or 1.8" HDs.



New iPods with flash memory could cost as much as HD-based iPod depending on the configuration--a 1GB iPod using flash memory would cost as much as a 30GB iPod and a 2GB iPod using flash memory would cost as much as a 40GB iPod to manufacture--who, then, would buy them?

Wish you all a Happy New Year!

! ! ! MacWorld Expo tomorrow ! ! !


Best Regards,
George Lien


----------



## Cat (Jan 6, 2004)

It would make sense to abandon the eMac in its current form factor, because it now is the only CRT Mac they offer. On the other hand, LCD's are more expensive, so maybe they wouldn't be able to offer an eMac at the same low price, which would be a drawback. Maybe a 15" LCD could work pricewise ... the iMacs could go all 17" and above then.


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2004)

Of course 'headless' would be even cheaper. ;-) ... And I'd love the eMac to use a 12" TFT. Make it small. It's for schools after all. I really start to like this idea of mine.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 6, 2004)

Cat said:
			
		

> It would make sense to abandon the eMac in its current form factor, because it now is the only CRT Mac they offer. On the other hand, LCD's are more expensive, so maybe they wouldn't be able to offer an eMac at the same low price, which would be a drawback. Maybe a 15" LCD could work pricewise ... the iMacs could go all 17" and above then.



Didn't Jobs say that he eventually wanted to go all LCD (or at least NO CRT) at some point?

Also, um this thread is already 5 frickin pages long and the Expo doesn't start for another 2 and a half hours. Can we have a separate "Official" MWSF thread that actually pertains to announcements made, and comments on those announcements, at the Expo? As usual there will be a major influx of traffic to the site and this thread is just going to be confusing IMO


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2004)

Nah, just start on page 7 the next time you come along. ;-) ... And come to the MacOSX.com IRC chat for live commenting... We'll have separate threads for each announcement soon enough, anyway.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 6, 2004)

Heh, I was just bustin' yer chops 

IRC, huh? Hmm. Might have to ARD in to my home system for that since the NASA network admins have IRC blocked


----------



## steven_lufc (Jan 6, 2004)

Apple Store UK has just gone offline....here's waiting!!


----------



## diablojota (Jan 6, 2004)

Apple store US is off line as well.
YES!!!  I can't wait to see what will come out!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm ready for a new Mac, Apple ... Please deliver another great speed upgrade!


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 6, 2004)

Feel like that Mervyn's commercial, "Open.. Open.. Open.."  I wanna see what's behind that sticky at the Apple Store.... 15 minutes to go.


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 6, 2004)

The live stream is now up


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

1 minute .. time to get a second cup of coffee, guys


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 6, 2004)

Is anyone getting audio yet?  Stream is chopped up to hell.  Heavy load I'm sure.


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 6, 2004)

sound's fine 

If you like Elvis


----------



## applewhore (Jan 6, 2004)

hi guys

can someone please confirm the url?  I'm obviously missing something again!

thanks!

ed


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 6, 2004)

http://stream.apple.akadns.net/


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

it started with the 1984 (remake) of the 1984 macintosh ad. 

steve's coolest thing he said so far: "microsoft is copying us again, it feels great!"


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 6, 2004)

Why do I have to be at work with Windows?  It won't show the live broadcast


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

in these 3 yeasrs of X now the transition from classic to X is practically complete.
panther has 9,4 million users.
native os x applications are over 10,000.


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 6, 2004)

Had the same issue with my PC.. fine now that I pulled my Powerbook out of the car.  Maybe Apple doesn't want the PCs to watch?


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

Office 2004 for Mac


----------



## georgelien (Jan 6, 2004)

Is this Office demo guy on something?  He is a little too hyper for the demo.


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

i want steve, NO MS!


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

MS at the keynote presente Office 2004, does this mean that there will be no iWrite/... today?


----------



## ikoiko (Jan 6, 2004)

senne said:
			
		

> Office 2004 for Mac



-so far they are fancied up items which either existed before or are overly developed (notes). just my opinion, mind you. Didn't audio recording exist many years ago???

- many interfaces into entourage.

- mac only features...neat.

- project center sounds nice though


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

a new version of funal cut express released today.  $299, $99 upgrade for fce 1 users

microsoft office 2004 released today.
mac first features in it (will be copied to windows later):
- word notebook view (works like scrapbook, the notes can be used in any platfrom). has noteflags. 
- records audio notes in mp3, practical in meetings etc. (so we can finally see some 20 GB word files...)
- improved excel (still does not look the most innovative and userfriendly excel type application).
- if you buy today an office 10, you'll get the free upgrade. (out this spring).


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

Argh, I can't seem to watch the stream!  Do I have to be booted into OS X to view MPEG-4?


----------



## applewhore (Jan 6, 2004)

sorry for delay in thanking you, garymum4d, but a mate just told me the problem was lack of bandwith - i was on the right url, but there was no "watch now" button showing - i thought i was going mad!

just jumped in the car and driven to my office - up and running at last!

thanks anyway - happy mwsf, everyone!

ed


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

G5

- working with IBM for 5 years now
- fastest in the world
- Virginia Tech - Super Cluster... - Apple Cluster is cheapest, with 200-300 million of dollars cheaper than other clusters
- more in next post..


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

viriginia tech. build the supercomputer, worlds fastest, using G5s, they showed that supercomputer.
"practicallly for 5,2 million $ anyone can build a supercomputer".


----------



## macosXrumors (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm trying to provide a real-time transcript of the keynote here.


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

... video about Virginia
... video over

- they look at everything (intel, ...) but they choose for apple and macosx
- XSERVE G5


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

new G5 xserve. 
- single and dual 2.0 G5 proc.
- ECC memory (etc etc)
- unlimited client licence
- out in feb.


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

single and dual 2Ghz G5, USB2, Panther server 10.3 (unlimited clients)

3 models:

basic: 2Ghz, 2999
server: Dual 2Ghz, 3999$
computer note: Dual 2gh: 2999$

shipping in februari


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

iTunes
- overview of the curren version..

- 30 Million Songs

- more in next pst


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

iTunes = 70% of legal downloads in the world
- 50.000 audiobook selled

New features:
- billboard charts in iTMS
- Classical Music tracks,..
- 500.000 tracks you can buy, largest in the world
- Pepsi: give away 100 million songs legally give away... you know
- more in next post


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

itunes:
- 30 million songs purchased, 1/10 of the purchased songs in music industry
- actual rate now is 100,000,000 songs/year
- 70 % of legal downloads of music now
- someone has spent 29,500 $ in iTMS (hi score)
- 5,000 audio books (50,000 sold)
- AOL members can use their AOL account in iTMS, AOL account has buttons to get to iTMS
- iTunes essential (classics of every kind of music)
- new features: 
. billboard charts. (hot 100 for each genre and year etc). 
. 12,000 new classical tracks
. 500,000 songs available to download, makes iTMS the biggest online music store in the world.
. pepsi will give away 100,000,000 songs in feb. yellow caps contain a win code; 1 of 3 wins a 99 c song free. offer for 30 days (feb-mar)


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

emotional steve...

iLife (no iTMS for Europe and other continents...  )

Today: iLife '04

more in next post


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Still no iTMS outside North America then it seems :-(


----------



## ikoiko (Jan 6, 2004)

senne said:
			
		

> emotional steve...
> 
> iLife (no iTMS for Europe and other continents...  )
> 
> ...



...iLife: "for the rest of your life"

- I don't like the implication.


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

ilife

- latest iTunes
- iPhoto --> 25000 but still blazing fast performance, time based organisation, rendez-vous photosharing
- more later


----------



## mattlamb (Jan 6, 2004)

youd think with all the bandwidth on the planet they could find at least 3% for macworld....


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

showing iPhoto with 25.000 photo's
- cepia
- time based organisation: albums (with photo thumbnail) by calender year
- last 12 months (smart playlist likely) --> change last 12 months to last 9, last 6, .. Last 2, 3 rolls, ... Some kind of smart playlist
- Smart Albums (showing a smart album..)
- Photo rating
- big request: menu in "slideshow" that lets you edit (rate, rotate, ..) a photo
- ohyes, faster iPhoto


----------



## ikoiko (Jan 6, 2004)

senne said:
			
		

> ilife
> 
> - latest iTunes
> - iPhoto --> 25000 but still blazing fast performance, time based organisation, rendez-vous photosharing
> - more later



iPhoto is great!!!!!!!!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

the new iPhoto stuff seems good.  A lot of stuff I wanted!


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

new transition effects
showing slideshow (Dire Straits- Walk of Life!! Jiha! )
- cube transition!
- showing another slideshow with music i don't know.. cube effect
- showing Rendez Vous with Peter


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

good integration between iPhoto and iTunes!


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

come on.... iBox, i want to win that iBox !! 

(no iBox yet)


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

prints in Japan and Europe soon!!! - YAY!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

iLife '04
- iPhoto
. supports up to 25,000 photos
. smart albums (e.g. all photos by a certain date)
. hand slide shows
. redezvous photo share
. scrolling 25,000 photos, resizing them etc is fast (steve demostrates)
. new effects and fster
. time based organization
. ratings 
. backgr. music can choose a playlist


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

in March to be precise


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

iMovie 4


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Europe in March.  Wasn't Japan by the end of the month?


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

new icon left to Quicktime in Dock --> it's a guitar... Garage Box?


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

iMovie
- share movies in iMovie to iDisk (.Mac), really fast


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

imovie:
. trim clips directly in timeline
. other improvements
. share web shrinks to a small size (easier)
-steve has a guitar on his dock ..


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

iDVD 4
- 20 new themes
- navigation maps (layout)
- pro encoding (FCP)
- 2 houres on a DVD with Pro Encoding


----------



## dave17lax (Jan 6, 2004)

seems like each keynote includes at least 20 minutes of looking at idvd themes...


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

5th iLife App!!

Garage Band!


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

the guitar!


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

pro music app for everyone
- digitaly mix up to 64 tracks
- 1000 loops professional
-  live recording
- 200 effects
- software instruments: Yahama Piano
- more next post


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

garage band (the 5th app in iLife)
- music instrument and record studio
- 64 tracks
- 1000 ready loops
- plug electric guitar etc to mac and record directly


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

John Mayer (wtf?) is playing Keyboard and Steve records it.., no it records automaticly i think... Wait.. Ahha, MIDI keyboard, you can adjust sounds, just like all other Audio apps with MIDI

yeah..


----------



## Dubsta (Jan 6, 2004)

So will these be updates and some free...or do we buy them all.


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

steve jobs is making Bob James likely music with Garage Band, pretty cool


----------



## ikoiko (Jan 6, 2004)

Dubsta said:
			
		

> So will these be updates and some free...or do we buy them all.



There are too many sounds, instruments and clips on the GarageBand for it not to be free...my guess is we need to pay for it, stay tuned though (pun intended)


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

Dubsta said:
			
		

> So will these be updates and some free...or do we buy them all.



ilife updates for free of course


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

it's part of the iLife suite, so it's possible it's free, not?


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2004)

senne said:
			
		

> it's part of the iLife suite, so it's possible it's free, not?



iLife is normaly free as part of the latest version of the MacOS. For sales if used with an earlier version of MacOS.


----------



## ikoiko (Jan 6, 2004)

senne said:
			
		

> it's part of the iLife suite, so it's possible it's free, not?


..my basis for saying it is not free is he said of the many riffs and artist included in it....(royalties)


----------



## Studio Zero (Jan 6, 2004)

they are dragging this out waaaaay too long, john mayer's manager must require he gets half an hour of stage time or something.


----------



## ikoiko (Jan 6, 2004)

ikoiko said:
			
		

> ..my basis for saying it is not free is he said of the many riffs and artist included in it....(royalties)



$49

...free with new Macs


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

$49 the lot


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

49dollars for whole iLife (WITH garage band!)


----------



## applewhore (Jan 6, 2004)

i missed the beginning - did he say what computer he's working from?

the 25,000 photo manipulation was cool, but it would be less impressive if it were being done on a Dual 2Ghz G5...

just wondering...


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

this garageband thing is taking too long.....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

Aaaah!  I can't get anything other than a 56k stream going on here... I'm on 1.5Mbit DSL, what gives?  Any ideas?  QuickTime is set for T1 speeds, so it should play something other than the 56k stream... anyone else?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

still garage band:

- can export your garage band music to itunes
- all you need is midi usb keyboard

- 49 $ for iLife 5 apps; free with every new mac
- out jan 16th


----------



## applewhore (Jan 6, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Aaaah!  I can't get anything other than a 56k stream going on here... I'm on 1.5Mbit DSL, what gives?  Any ideas?  QuickTime is set for T1 speeds, so it should play something other than the 56k stream... anyone else?


me too


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 6, 2004)

ElDiablo... The stream also depends on the current server load.  It's started for me at 200k, and I dropped it on my PC and went to my mac and it went to 100k with the same settings.

At least that is what I would think it why.


----------



## fbp_ (Jan 6, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Aaaah!  I can't get anything other than a 56k stream going on here... I'm on 1.5Mbit DSL, what gives?  Any ideas?  QuickTime is set for T1 speeds, so it should play something other than the 56k stream... anyone else?



I assume they dropped it down to 56k because they are out of bandwidth. I cant even connect to that


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 6, 2004)

I *need* garage band!

That's awesome!

Finally I can record some new music!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 6, 2004)

I swore I heard Steve say.. "iBox".  Im iLife'd out.


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

frodo!

the new black windows in Garage Band are sooooo cool! i want that in 10.3.3

frodo is a bad actor in that movie, really.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

Yea, just impossible to recognize the persons when they are on 1 x 1,5 in screen on 56k ...


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

iPod!!!!!!


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2004)

Here comes iPod!!!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

10GB going to 15GB for same price

in-ear headphones $39


----------



## ikoiko (Jan 6, 2004)

10 gb goes to 15:
new head phones ($39);
new ad...

no new unit????


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

I think a flash player is coming!


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 6, 2004)

15... that's better... you must have edited? first it said 10g going to *50* and I was dreading telling my boss who just bought a 10 gig at my recommendation. 15's not so bad.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah - sorry about that.

Definitely a mini-iPod announcement on it's way.


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

4GB iPod Mini!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

FOUR gigs!  iPod mini!


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 6, 2004)

how much? and flash or hd or both?


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2004)

iPod Mini  $249.......Hmm


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

iPod-mini 4GB

1000 songs.

0.5 inch

$250

it's tiny!


----------



## ikoiko (Jan 6, 2004)

mini...

$250 

way too much, sorry


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 6, 2004)

$249?  Hmmm....


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

toooooooooo expensive! 249$


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

size of a business card

same UI as iPod

buttons on scroll-wheel!!!

same connector as iPod


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2004)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> $249?  Hmmm....



That's exactly what I said


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

comes in different colours!!

gold, blue, pink, green

aluminium


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd guess that if most users were going to spend $250 freaking dollars, they'd spend the extra $50 to get the 15GB iPod...  Though I'm guessing the $299 iPod still won't come with a Dock


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

$250 is steep.  Flash or hard drive based?  He didn't say... I'm thinking a new mini-4GB hard drive.

Getting tempting to get an iPod... er, mini, sorry.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

iPod
- 730,000 iPods sold. over 200,000 iPods sold in december.
- iPods 59 % of mp3 players marketshare, of all price groups.
- new sizes: 15 G, 20 G, 40 G
- new heardphones 39 $
- new ad

iPod mini
- to conquer the mini-flash player market
- 4 GB of storage
- 249 $, thinner than the other flash players; 1/2 in thick, size of the business card.
- no note on battery duration


----------



## applewhore (Jan 6, 2004)

do you think it will fit into MAXI iPod docks?


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 6, 2004)

anyone have a screen capture showing the thing?
stupid firewall blocks video. : (

oh no... "maxipod"? I can see the parodies now.... "starts in white... ends up red"


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 6, 2004)

The "one more thing" is applause?


----------



## applewhore (Jan 6, 2004)

that was it???


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 6, 2004)

The End.


----------



## shatfield1529 (Jan 6, 2004)

Flash, eh? It'll be good (or shall I say better) for joggers and skateboarders.

-EDIT-

Um, seems I misinterpreted Jobs' assertion that it would dominate the Flash-based player market.

Move along.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't recall him saying it was flash-based...


----------



## drustar (Jan 6, 2004)

Wahoo for iPod mini. They should've made a black one. I can imagine kids having this kind of music player.


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

the one more thing was color mini iPods


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh.

Why do I feel so underwhelmed?  Was it just not that big a deal, or is it just that most things weren't all that interesting to me?

Personally I'm thinking that there were a lot of things, just nothing that wasn't either a small incremental change or expected and a bit underwhelming (no 2GB mini-iPod?  $249?)

No G5 speed bumps, no iMac changes, no iBox


----------



## applewhore (Jan 6, 2004)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Why do I feel so underwhelmed?  Was it just not that big a deal, or is it just that most things weren't all that interesting to me?
> 
> ...


ditto...


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2004)

end of 2003 annoucements (20" iMac, 2x1.8 GHz G5) were better than the new annoucments !

strange... will some news follow during the next days ?


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2004)

GarageBand looks cool, so does iPod mini.  That's it they look cool.  Now I'm going home


----------



## macosXrumors (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## sad05 (Jan 6, 2004)

The mini was exciting until the price announcement. Then no reaction from the crowd. We were all thinking the same thing. You just told us 15 gb for $299 and now you want us to spend $50 less for something that holds almost 75% less?! The coolness factor of something so small isn't worth it for me, sorry. The price is wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/ipodmini/


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

one page concentrate on what's new. should i add anything?


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah, the price is REALLY wrong. Now everybody buys the 15GB, it doesn't takes over the Flash MP3 Player market at all.


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 6, 2004)

Technical Specifications

Capacity

4GB, 15GB, 20GB or 40GB hard disk drive(1) 
Holds 1,000, 3,700, 5,000 or 10,000 songs in 128-Kbps AAC format(2) 
Stores data via FireWire or USB 2.0(3) hard drive 

So the mini *is* a hard drive, not flash-based.


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

The iPod Mini should be about 3/4 the height of what it is, should hold between 1 and 4 GB, and should be from $100-$200.  The way it is, it's looking to be the next G4 Cube.

Where's my "One more thing?"


----------



## CP-Man (Jan 6, 2004)

well, i did expect them to announce fast PowerMacs so a bit disappointed. However, the imac was updated quite recent (20") so i don't think there'll be an imac-update until late february/early march. PowerMacs probably before that. G5 PowerBooks this summer. 

I for one find the mini-iPods pretty cool. And seriously, you can't expect the price to be anything less. There's a reason a laptop costs more than a desktop for the same basic configuration; you pay for smaller size. The 0.5" disks are probably on a new production line with lower output compared to 1.8" (and most likely high demand for them as well) which drives prices up. I think the next iteration will be cheaper. Physical dimensions is actually one reason that kept me from buying an iPod, i think it's just slightly to big. Only possible issue with the mini-iPods is batterylife so this is great!!. I hope it's not less than 10-12 hours, that would make it useless IMO. And seriously, a 1GB Flash-based player would be at least $250, probably more judging by the prices of 1GB CompactFlash so I do think think it has a very good chance of selling quite well.

The G5 Xserves are obviously the next logical step in Apple foray into the server market. Finally adding ECC-RAM is good news. That was probably a put-off for quite a few serious server-buyers.

New iLife-suit looks cool, especially GarageBand of course. will it be included if I buy a retailversion of Panther or only with new computers?


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 6, 2004)

It says 8 hour battery life, across the board, minis and full sized


----------



## applewhore (Jan 6, 2004)

From Apple website :

"Like its (slightly) bigger brother, iPod mini gives you over 25 minutes of skip protection and lasts up to 8 hours on a single battery charge. So you wont pay a penalty for miniaturization."

Sorry, CP-Man


----------



## CP-Man (Jan 6, 2004)

lionsweb said:
			
		

> It says 8 hour battery life, across the board, minis and full sized



that's really crappy compared to the competition. I don't really know any figures for flash-based players but there are several hard-diskbased players that do at least twice that.


----------



## dsl1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone know if the iPhoto/iMovie updates are going to be released for download or only with iLife? I would think you would be able to download but haven't seen it yet.


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 6, 2004)

CP-Man said:
			
		

> that's really crappy compared to the competition. I don't really know any figures for flash-based players but there are several hard-diskbased players that do at least twice that.


 any that weigh less than 4 ounces?

[edit]
and according to the specs on their website, it's a 4 gig hard disk, *not* flash-based. So of course you don't get the extra battery life a flash one would offer


----------



## macridah (Jan 6, 2004)

just bought a laser engraved iPod for my brother's b-day ... ain't i the coolest brother =)


----------



## OzBert (Jan 6, 2004)

They edited the 1984 ad to have an iPod in it!!!!!

See screen shot attatched


----------



## senne (Jan 6, 2004)

you're wrong, it was there all the time 
 
no, that's cool, really


----------



## CP-Man (Jan 6, 2004)

lionsweb said:
			
		

> any that weigh less than 4 ounces?
> 
> [edit]
> and according to the specs on their website, it's a 4 gig hard disk, *not* flash-based. So of course you don't get the extra battery life a flash one would offer



well, I was referring to the larger iPod. Guess I was a bit confusing.... However, I suppors 8 hours is reasonable. I don't really know the typical power consumption for Flash-media but the iRiver IFP380T has a stated battery life of 24 hours. Batterylife is obviously the trade-off you have to make if you want larger storage capacity.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey everyone!  There's ANOTHER addition to the iPod family besides the iPod Mini!  Er, well, there's an addition of an iPod to a family!  Er, wait... just go here and watch the ad... I mean, really watch it... watch the hammer-throwing part especially... look VERY closely...

http://www.apple.com/hardware/ads/1984/


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

OzBert said:
			
		

> They edited the 1984 ad to have an iPod in it!!!!!
> 
> See screen shot attatched



Dang you!  I thought I beat everyone noticing that!  Hehe... good eye!


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 6, 2004)

the *comparable* iRiver (iHP-120) is big. Even compared to the full-sized ipod. The 256 meg one you refer to is also bigger than the mini ipod,  and perhaps even the other (I don't feel like converting mm to in), costs $200 for 1/16 the amount of storage the mini ipod offers. Yeah, though, better battery life, and uses a regular AA battery.


----------



## twister (Jan 6, 2004)

Odd.  I think you have to buy iLife for the new iPhoto and you can't install Garage band w/o a DVD burner.  Steve is good at not mentioning the small details.      But, with student discount it's only $30.  

How long after i graduate can i use my discount?


----------



## CP-Man (Jan 6, 2004)

hmm, another thing, the Apple. com G5 Xserve page shows a graph where a 2 Ghz Opteron gets 5.91 Gflops on Linpack and gets completely spanked by the P4:s and the G5. I couldn't find any good info on Opteron Linpack-performance but to begin with there's a 2.2 Ghz Opteron availible and I don't remember any review where the Opteron got so bad results compared to a P4. I might be wrong, linpack may be a weak point of the Opteron. Still, remembering Apples skewed gcc-compiled benchmarks for the G5-launch, it makes me a bit suspicous.

Seems like that it''s still the 130nm G5, at least there's nothing about it being manufactured on a 90nm process in the techdocs what I could see.

Nevertheless, the Xserve seems like a great server coupled with Panter Server. And easily the most goodlooking =) I'd like to see a comparison of Apples SATA-disk subsystem vs. other vendors SCSI-based system.


----------



## CP-Man (Jan 6, 2004)

lionsweb said:
			
		

> the *comparable* iRiver (iHP-120) is big. Even compared to the full-sized ipod. The 256 meg one you refer to is also bigger than the mini ipod,  and perhaps even the other (I don't feel like converting mm to in), costs $200 for 1/16 the amount of storage the mini ipod offers. Yeah, though, better battery life, and uses a regular AA battery.




This flashbased player is slightly smaller than the mini-iPod and is recently availible with 512 MB of storage for rougly $280 (in Sweden anyway) and it has 12 hours of batterylife. The mini-ipod is really quite sweet when I think about it =))


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jan 6, 2004)

OzBert said:
			
		

> They edited the 1984 ad to have an iPod in it!!!!!
> 
> See screen shot attatched



I notice that too. My friend missed it though, but thinks that I am full of shit. I said, "She wearing an iPod!" He didn't believe me, but now he will.

Thanks for the screen capture.

I wonder if Apple are planning to use this ad?


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jan 6, 2004)

dsl1 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the iPhoto/iMovie updates are going to be released for download or only with iLife? I would think you would be able to download but haven't seen it yet.



Steve Jobs announced that the iLife suite will be released on the 16th January, so I will wait until then. Personally, I can't can't see why not, it all depends on how Apple want to play it...

iPhoto and iMovie have always been a download, so you can safetly assume that it will be.


----------



## twister (Jan 6, 2004)

> Safely assume


  I don't know how safe that assumption is but I'm hoping their downloadable.


----------



## Decado (Jan 6, 2004)

Doesnt look that way if you trust C|net.
Doh! It will probably cost 49 freakin euro in europe wich is A LOT more than 49 dollars.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jan 6, 2004)

cockneygeezer said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs announced that the iLife suite will be released on the 16th January, so I will wait until then. Personally, I can't can't see why not, it all depends on how Apple want to play it...
> 
> iPhoto and iMovie have always been a download, so you can safetly assume that it will be.




Some more light on the subject:

http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2004/01/20040106180610.shtml


----------



## twister (Jan 6, 2004)

if i remember correctly, or was seeing things, that iMovie was in my software update at work.  I think


----------



## drustar (Jan 6, 2004)

I know it probably never occurred to anyone but... wouldn't be funny if 50 cent or his comrades that are called G-unit are the spokeperson for G5s? G...g...g...g...g... G5!!!


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

Twister, check it again.  It's iMovie 3.0.3 and iPhoto 2.0.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 7, 2004)

twister said:
			
		

> you can't install Garage band w/o a DVD burner



That one had me worried when I read it.

Lots of you (like me) will be pleased to know you don't need a DVD burner, I couldn't see the sense in that, just a DVD drive.


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> That one had me worried when I read it.
> 
> Lots of you (like me) will be pleased to know you don't need a DVD burner, I couldn't see the sense in that, just a DVD drive.



Or, at least with the previous version, another computer with a DVD drive to network to.


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 7, 2004)

This may have been posted already, If so I apologise but I do not have time to read all 15 pages of comments.

The new Mini iPods are NOT on the UK apple store. All the other new stuff is, iLife, G5 Xserve and so on, but No mini iPods!!!

Are we not good enough? after all we are still waiting for ITMS


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

I believe the iPod Minis are scheduled for Japan next month and Europe in March.


----------



## plastic (Jan 7, 2004)

garymum4d said:
			
		

> Are we not good enough? after all we are still waiting for ITMS



Same here in Middle Earth (Singapore is near the equator, so I guess we kinda qualify for that... LOL...)... still waiting for ITMS...


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 7, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> I believe the iPod Minis are scheduled for Japan next month and Europe in March.



I think Japan also get ITMS in February so maybe Europe will get ITMS in March??

woo hooo


----------



## MacMuppet (Jan 7, 2004)

garymum4d said:
			
		

> The new Mini iPods are NOT on the UK apple store. All the other new stuff is, iLife, G5 Xserve and so on, but No mini iPods!!!
> 
> Are we not good enough? after all we are still waiting for ITMS



Good. It gives them lots of time to re-think the price, before they make a loss on productiuon of these things. 4gb when you can have 15gb for $50 more? Thats so poorly thought out as to be laughable. I thought they were only looking at smaller sized iPods to take on the the other smaller mp3 players on the market, something they will utterly fail to do with this pricing scheme - what exactly, has been the point of designing, producing and manufacturing iPodMinis, other than research and trial and error for the next generation of iPods.
Regardless of how beautiful, functional, small, long-lived practical and durable it is, £249 is too much for a personal stereo (mp3 or not, data-carrying-able or not), and £220 for one with a third of the capacity is not only no better, its actually worse.

I loved the complete deadpan non-reaction when Steve announced the price - like "no seriously dude, how much will it be? No, no we're not falling for it, stop yanking our chains, what will the price be? WHAT? YOU'RE ACTUALLY SERIOUS!?!?!"


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2004)

I was wrong.  It was iMovie 3.0.3.  I just never keep up on that app.  My bad.


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2004)

All right, here is a synopsis of my trip to the expo today.  Pictures will be forthcoming.

My friend Ben & I took BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) to San Francisco in the morning.  We got to the expo at, oh, 11:30-ish, and had to wait in line until about 1 with all the other cheapskates with free passes. 

Once we got in, we turned left and wandered around the north hall for a bit.  That was actually fairly boring, since there wasn't a lot of stuff to try and most of the game machines were in use.  We then ate lunch and made our way to the south hall.

The south hall was quite a bit more interesting.  Most of the booths had hands-on demos here, including a couple stands I like to call iMac Row and G5 Row.   Ben & I, being musicians, finally got to experiment with Garage Band, and it was quite something.  After that, we managed to find the Guitar Center booth, where we talked music with some of the guys there.

Some other things we did (I can't quite remember the chronological order, but it doesn't matter): we watched a presentation on the iPods; I got a shirt saying "Life is short.  Get a Mac;" I talked to Narasu Rebapraggada of MacAddict; Ben talked to Sinbad the comedian; and toward the end, we found a small Halo tournament.  The winner got a free Radeon 9800, and the 2 runner-ups got a free game each.  Then, while I was playing Halo with some other attendees, they turned the lights off to get everyone to leave.  We checked out the Metreon for a bit, then took BART back to Dublin & drove home.

All in all, I had a great time.  I (and everyone else there, including Sinbad) managed to convince Ben into desiring a Mac, since it's so good with musical hardware and software.  This was also my first expo, so I have no basis of comparison to say it was better or worse than any others, but I definitely had a good time and I'm looking forward to going again.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jan 9, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> I got a shirt saying "Life is short.  Get a Mac;"



Sweet.


----------



## Randman (Jan 9, 2004)

The BART story was interesting (cough, cough).  What can you tell us about GarageBand? 

  You say there were a couple of interesting hands-on demos. Of what? What made them interesting?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> I believe the iPod Minis are scheduled for Japan next month and Europe in March.



Hey, anyone in Dublin (Ireland) or UK wants to get an iPod mini next week? I could bring and sell one ...


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2004)

GarageBand is quite easy to get started with.  The brushed metal is definitely darker than the run-of-the-mill brushed metal, but it also has thin wood panels on the left and right sides, so it may be half-way simulating an actual amp or something weird like that.  If you've ever used Soundtrack, you already know how to use the looping part; if not, then it's not very hard to figure out.  You can view either keyword buttons or columns displaying instruments.  I like the keyword listing because you can click multiple keywords to either expand or narrow the instrument list; you could click "Drums," "Dark" and "Intense," for example, and it would show all the dark, intense drums (whatever defines that ).  You can also add live tracks with amp filters for many sounds besides guitar, and record anything into it.  The iMacs all had alternating iSights and DV cameras, so the microphones picked up a lot of ambient noise, but you can listen to what's coming through in the dialog to create a new live track.  I couldn't figure out how to add notes to MIDI tracks, though; it's either hidden or omitted.

There were hands-on demos of just about everything from Macromedia products to different speakers to games.  What made some of them interesting was my interest in the product; I found the Guitar Center area more interesting than the FileMaker booth, for example.  One booth that was interesting regardless of all that, though, was showing off a tablet that lets you move the cursor around with the pen.  I can't remember what the product is called, but you hover the pen's tip just above the tablet to move the cursor (move the tip to a different area and the cursor goes there) and tap to click.  It also features a floating box with modifier icons that you can click on to command-, control-, etc.-click.  It's got a great role as a tool for education.

Any more questions?


----------



## SynthFuZZ (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, it was pretty fun, though I got a headache and an earache from BART....lol....I seriously think that I could go for a mac, and just start all my music production and writing on that, and keep this Dell for other small things that I find important


----------



## SynthFuZZ (Jan 9, 2004)

yeah, the GC booth was quite exciting.....I loved REASON 2.5...very awesome


----------



## Alex (Jan 9, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone in Dublin (Ireland) or UK wants to get an iPod mini next week? I could bring and sell one ...



But they dont ship till Feb 16... but nice try =)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2004)

I know Alex. Seriously, does anyone in UK (or Ireland) want an iPod mini next week? I can get one / more here, and bring with me to UK ..


----------



## Orbit (Jan 10, 2004)

Giaguara do u wanna come to nz with a mini ipod for me? you can stop over on the way


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2004)

Here they are, folks! 

Some of these came out rather poorly... after all, it was just a slow 1.3 megapixel camera, so there wasn't a lot to work with, but I did try to salvage what I could.  Anyway, enjoy! 







Yay!  We finally made it to San Francisco!  That's Ben, a.k.a. SynthFuzz, on the right.





This is one part of Moscone Center.  This is actually the media hall; the exhibition hall that's open to the public is behind me.





The view from the lobby.  We headed down... and down... and down some more.





It's so... so... so glorious!





Now that is some computing power.  All 3 forms of Xserve in a rack.





A closeup of the Xserves... from top: Xserve, Xserve RAID, 4 Xserve clusters





Poor little iMac... at least the data's okay, thanks to Drive Savers.





This is a very nice mixing board.  The sliders move themselves during playback.





Me with Narasu Rebapraggada of MacAddict.





The new HiPod mini. 





I call it the iPosse.





Ben with actor, comedian and mixmaster Sinbad.





Me and another guy sucking badly at a racing game.





Moscone at night.





Moscone set against the buildings of the city... it looked better in person.





Have you ever seen a three-handed statue?
And, after all that, Ben came out a wannabe switcher!


----------



## Randman (Jan 10, 2004)

Good job Arden, thanks. Glad you didn't wear your drumming pjs to the show.  Thanks again for the report.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 10, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Seriously, does anyone in UK (or Ireland) want an iPod mini next week? I can get one / more here, and bring with me to UK ..


Giaguara

Seriously, I'd like to get hold of one pink one for my girlfriend (birthday on 24th January) - and a silver one for myself..

How to do?

I can get a (UK) cheque / cash to you if you're going to be in London when you return...

Thanks

ed


----------



## jeffrito (Jan 11, 2004)

Is it me or is the rebroadcast not working.  I haven't been able to see it yet.  My Quicktime is the latest PRO version and works for anything else.  But when I click on the keynote it just sits there with the blue cylon eye going back and forth.


----------



## dave17lax (Jan 11, 2004)

http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/macworld/live_2004/all_refs/mwsf_2004_250_100_56_ref.mov

This link will get you the mp4 stream, but it is really choppy for me right now, and it will only load in safari, not QT player...hmmm.


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 17, 2004)

sorry this report is late but i was on vacation after macworld and i didnt have time to post all this stuff, first i went to the keynote which was awesome, John Mayer was really cool and a surprise, i was disappointed when we didnt get anything for free like garage band perhaps   

on the show floor was cool too, garage band is certainly awesome and easy, plus apple had imacs with keyboards set up to use the program, basically every apple peripheral was there like iSights which were connected to apple employees, the adobe booth was great and showed off CS stuff, microsoft was boring but gave away entourage for free, the gaming center was great and showed off a good number of mac games, i bought Jedi Academy which rocks.... here are some picts from the show 


this is a pict of the ads apple posted around san fran after the announcement





me with garage band





John mayer at the keynote addr





the line for the keynote wrapped around moscone around 5:30 am 





me on the wireless network 





i got this shirt at the show


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 17, 2004)

oh yeah i was interviewed by the contra costa times too about the ipod and accesories,i saved the .htm file, its pretty funny, i didnt even know if that was a reputable paper or where it was when she told me, being from the other side of the country


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

LOL!!!  That's a great shirt!  Do you like mine?


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah i was debating btw the two but i went with the solitaire one


----------

